# I really like this color scheme...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I know it's really just another black-colored bike, but something about the gloss cosmic black with brushed lettering looks so sexy. Only wished it came in frameset only.

Anyone seen this color scheme in person yet?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Cni2i said:


> I know it's really just another black-colored bike, but something about the gloss cosmic black with brushed lettering looks so sexy. Only wished it came in frameset only.
> 
> Anyone seen this color scheme in person yet?
> 
> View attachment 318992


Its is not just another black bike... the "cosmic" in Cosmic black means that it has a metal flake in it. Supposedly it looks like stars in a night sky and I've heard it looks pretty awesome in real life, but I haven't seen one in person, yet.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> Its is not just another black bike... the "cosmic" in Cosmic black means that it has a metal flake in it. Supposedly it looks like stars in a night sky and I've heard it looks pretty awesome in real life, but I haven't seen one in person, yet.


Agreed 100% that it looks "awesome". I've seen the flakes from the close up photos. I just meant it's another black bike...but by no means an ordinary black bike 

Just spoke to store manager, he can order the bike and sell me the frame only. Still $3500 + tax. Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Agreed 100% that it looks "awesome". I've seen the flakes from the close up photos. I just meant it's another black bike...but by no means an ordinary black bike
> 
> Just spoke to store manager, he can order the bike and sell me the frame only. Still $3500 + tax. Hmmm
> 
> ...


Do it! I have admired the frame too. I have asked if my bike shop could do that, but they wouldn't. Might need to get the name of your shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I just heard that the while the Di2 and the etap version of this cosmic black tarmac have the same paint on the frame they differ by the color decals/"S-Works" logo from one another. Can someone confirm this? 
Update:
Just saw the etap version's "S-Works" is white and the Di2 version "S-Works" is brushed metal color. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Merc said:


> I just heard that the while the Di2 and the etap version of this cosmic black tarmac have the same paint on the frame they differ by the color decals/"S-Works" logo from one another. Can someone confirm this?
> Update:
> Just saw the etap version's "S-Works" is white and the Di2 version "S-Works" is brushed metal color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct.. I've chatted with the designer of the two bikes and he confirmed that they differ slightly.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely right. I prefer the brushed finish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't find any good pictures if the brush finished one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Just ordered the etap version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Merc said:


> Just ordered the etap version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Congrats. Either one looks sweet with the shiny black and flake accents. So the etap one has the white Sworks lettering rather than the brushed I assume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Cni2i said:


> Sweet! Congrats. Either one looks sweet with the shiny black and flake accents. So the etap one has the white Sworks lettering rather than the brushed I assume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... the Etap has white lettering.

Merc... can't wait to see some real pics.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... the Etap has white lettering.
> 
> Merc... can't wait to see some real pics.


The DT has a prismatic outline to complete the "Cosmic Effect."

https://twitter.com/specialized_uk/status/831809963815223296?lang=en

-R


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Bad Ronald said:


> The DT has a prismatic outline to complete the "Cosmic Effect."
> 
> https://twitter.com/specialized_uk/status/831809963815223296?lang=en
> 
> -R


That's pretty awesome...


----------

